# AUQ 1.8t into a Mk3.5 Cabrio



## Barney_ZA (Jul 21, 2012)

*AUQ 1.8t into a Mk3.5 Cabrio - Running*

Hello all,

Thought I would share my build and progress with you guys. Please forgive me as I first posted the post into my rides there. Aim is to run full OEM ecu and DBW. :screwy: Any advice and pointers would be awesome eace:

Started off with this:


















Was running AGG 2.0 8v with 282 esats along with standalone management. Full exhaust that is it for engine stuff.



alright lets get cracking

so arrived on friday evening to donalds place where grem and meals were waiting. he told me the bad news of that mounting the dbw pedal will not be as easy as we thought. 

yes we could drill out the studs there and bolt it down but then the pedal would be at a different height and not be able to go wot.

boost pipe off the back of the turbo that goes down the back of the block will not work as it would go through the mount. as a result we would need custom piping.

so after much thinking about wtf to do and is it worth cracking on. do i burn the car now or later moments. we started at about 9pm










the offending space and issue with the dbw pedal. not much space and the dash support is in the way. 










something donald found on a uk forum where a guy double layered diamond plate then placed what looked like half inch wide square tubing also double layered. donald then suggested that we go for a hunt tomorrow looking for a mk4/polo mounting bracket which we would mod and space out for the accel pedal.










car being prepared for stripping









4x4 papa :drool: 









rare moment caught here with grem wrenching with a spanner in hand. this happened twice through the evening









nose stripped off. then planned here to forgo the smic due to the need for custom piping and go fmic. looking at sourcing a 550x180x65 from mr turbo which will be place in the center below the crash bar. 









old lump coming out of the motor. never gave much hassle at all or hidden surprises. 









installed a mobile 1 jj motor :fear: 









empty hole which will be filled soon. mounts were replaced. we also tried to test fit the stock dp. which ended up hitting the steering knuckle so a custom dp will also be needed.

we called it a night at 2am as i needed to go get the correct oil return hose as fourspring sold me a a4 return. After thinking i had a dgg box it was discovered i had a dfq box which threw out the option of me replacing the clutch with one tazo had for me due to the boxes being small and big shaft. As a result made the decision to go buy a new clutch next morning while going to fetch the other parts while we we had the motor out.

got up and going at 8am. swapped out the a4 return for the one we needed. went over to bishops and found a mk4 pedal mount for a nice price. no pictures. after we headed to GW and picked up the new clutch along with new power steering fluid.









old clutch was tired and in need of replacing









new sachs clutch :driving: 









auq sitting nicely in the bay. connected most the engine harness up that tazo as far as we could. we also swapped out the aircon pump so there would be no need to get the connectors to be swapped on the original piping. only to discover that we aircon hoses wont fit due to the oil filter.









so this is pretty much as far as we got. we have connected up the power steering and done all the water cooling plumbing. issue was also found here that i would need a small cone filter as there is very limited space between the battery and water bottle. then issue is running the boost pipes from the turbo to the cooler would either need to come up over everything or somehow fit just above the gearbox









crash bar replaced 

so we left it here and cleaned ourselves before going to the event. 

what still needs to be done:

rest of the wiring which tazo has kindly offered to complete
collect a map sensor from sir breadroll
mount the dbw pedal somehow  
collect a cooler
get hold of a small cone filter (miggz :hug: :hug: )

then take the car for boost pipes and exhaust

then we should be good to go :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: 

knew we would have problems and hit bumps in the road along the way but the pedal story nearly killed this whole idea for me. but it will get done and be finished soon :shock: 

wanna thank everyone involved in this and who gave me support along with putting up with my endless retard questions. :hurray: :hurray: :hug: :hug: :hug: 

i had a small but of hope to get this done for the shoot we even were thinking of running pipe from cooler to turbo and running the throttle like a disabled driver would :fear: :fear: :fear: :fear: 

but knew the chances were small and resigned to the fact that it is better to get it done right now and sorted than have bigger issues down the line.

so till next time keep blowdrying and styling your hair :driving: :driving: :hug: 

*ps yes i know my english and writing skills are rubbish along with leaving out caps during the start of a new sentence.* :moon:

finally some inspiration for me


----------



## Barney_ZA (Jul 21, 2012)

Discovered I need to run a new fuel pump wire as i cant find it in the current harness for some reason :sly:

got myself a 550x180x65 cooler and will be aiming for a 73mm dp

going to need to remove the dash to do the fuel pump wiring and the pedal mounting :screwy:

really would like some help with the way you guys mounted and spaced the dbw pedal and hints on other parts. I am going full oem with oem ecu and dbw. I know its alot of work and feeling it now car been standing a week and keep finding new issues


----------



## SilverTrek12v (Dec 28, 2005)

You don't need to remove the dash , the Audi dbw gas pedal wont fit well, instead use a mk4 dbw gas pedal from a gas engine.
If u also use the mk4 pedal assembly cut it in half keeping the gas pedal bracket with the 2 left side holes it's pretty much bolt on.

*** I just noticed your car is RHD , I'm not sure if the bracket will still bolt up , but the mk4 dbw pedal will deff be easier to install ***


----------



## Barney_ZA (Jul 21, 2012)

SilverTrek12v said:


> You don't need to remove the dash , the Audi dbw gas pedal wont fit well, instead use a mk4 dbw gas pedal from a gas engine.
> If u also use the mk4 pedal assembly cut it in half keeping the gas pedal bracket with the 2 left side holes it's pretty much bolt on.
> 
> *** I just noticed your car is RHD , I'm not sure if the bracket will still bolt up , but the mk4 dbw pedal will deff be easier to install ***


cool thanks for the tip. will have a good look at it when i get the car back. the pedal assembly is also from a rhd car so i should all work. 

issue why i want to take it out cause space down there is super tight and limited to move around plus some rattles from when i had it replaced when people with long fingers broke into my car and tried to take my radio.

also will need to so i can run the fuel pump wire.


----------



## Barney_ZA (Jul 21, 2012)

so dropped of the car today for dp and boost pipes will be made with 304 dairy stainless opcorn:

asked them to look at the pedal mounting and to try find that fuel pump wire along with a check over of everything

hopefully get it by friday


----------



## Barney_ZA (Jul 21, 2012)

car is now driving. just have to tap water temp, fuel gauge and rev counter

here is a video of me driving it for the first time around the area


----------

